# Database Discussions > Microsoft Access >  View entered data

## dave nemeth

Access 2007: I have a database that has numerous subforms to enter information for the various steps needed to process a Corrective Action.   My problem is, when I enter data in the initial subform screen I cannot view it (example: enter new record #1000 and when you hit the "last record" button it goes to 999, when at 999 if you hit the "next record" button it goes to "New" like 1000 does not exist).   I have of course verified that the information is in the table - and it is - but to view it I have to exit Access and then get back in, and then the record can be viewed and is the last record when the last record button is pressed.     I even made a data entry form and when I enter data via that route the results are the same.    HELP!

----------


## Allan Murphy

After updating the subform with say record #1000 you will need to requery the subform with the following code
DoCmd.Requery " name of your subform". This code could go in the AfterUpdate Event of the form.

----------


## SpywareDr

Allan, I have removed your email address from your signature. There are "bots" that go through sites like ours looking for valid email addresses so they can spam you to death. If you wish to share your email address with other forum members, please do so via our PM (Private Messaging) system. 

In addition, we prefer all questions and answers be publicly posted rather than sent via e-mail or PM so that everyone with a similar problem can benefit.

Thanks.

----------

